# COMPLETE INTERIOR



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

so this is my new ride. it needs "complete" interior im talking from the carpet to the sunvisors. everything is there, but its shot...im wanting to order "everything" in one lick. from the door handles to the window cranks, ash tray everything that goes inside the car....whats the best place, looking for stock interior kit. thanks.


----------



## junbug27 (Sep 7, 2004)

http://www.impalaparts.com/Store/index.php

http://www.ebay.com

http://www.carsinc.com

https://www.shop.worldfamousclassics.com/ca...g?categoryId=84


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i heard people talkign about cars1 interior kits come complete, but i dont see that on their site. is there anywhere to order a complete kit including "Everything"


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 20 2006, 09:31 PM~6607567
> *i heard people talkign about cars1 interior kits come  complete, but i dont see that on their site. is there anywhere to order a complete kit including "Everything"
> *


Bowtie Connection..


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

you bought skims car??


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

i got mine from hubbards and was very happy


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Nov 21 2006, 04:41 AM~6609490
> *i got mine from hubbards and was very happy
> *


what all did it include


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

Try Impala Bob's they might have something...


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Nov 21 2006, 06:50 AM~6609458
> *you bought skims car??
> *


X2 ......


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

yea i bought skims car.


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 21 2006, 09:22 PM~6614529
> *yea i bought skims car.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
for how much??


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 21 2006, 09:14 AM~6609720
> *what all did it include
> *


pretty much everything, but no door handels, window cranks, dash pad or dash trim peices but still a very nice complete kit, just under 1500with shipping if i remember correctly, i would stay away from that world famous classics, i ordered my side trim kit from them about 2 months ago and still havent got anything, i think they ripped my off, :angry:


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 20 2006, 09:58 PM~6607319
> *so this is my new ride. it needs "complete" interior im talking from the carpet to the sunvisors. everything is there, but its shot...im wanting to order "everything"  in one lick.  from the door handles to the window cranks, ash tray everything that goes inside the car....whats the best place, looking for stock interior kit. thanks.
> 
> 
> ...


That's gonna be a nice project to finish, good luck.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Nov 21 2006, 09:50 PM~6615059
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> for how much??
> *


too much


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Nov 22 2006, 05:19 AM~6616380
> *pretty much everything, but no door handels, window cranks, dash pad or dash trim peices but still a very nice complete kit, just under 1500with shipping if i remember correctly, i would stay away from that world famous classics, i ordered my side trim kit from them about 2 months ago and still havent got anything, i think they ripped my off, :angry:
> *


thanks for the info, did it include a top boot?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by topless_66_@Nov 22 2006, 09:57 AM~6617372
> *That's gonna be a nice project to finish, good luck.
> *


ill be down for a little while, hopefully by the time i get it driving and looking good, dallas will be back on the tour schedule :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Nov 22 2006, 07:19 AM~6616380
> *pretty much everything, but no door handels, window cranks, dash pad or dash trim peices but still a very nice complete kit, just under 1500with shipping if i remember correctly, i would stay away from that world famous classics, i ordered my side trim kit from them about 2 months ago and still havent got anything, i think they ripped my off, :angry:
> *


nevermind that, it finnally showed up today, they even came with metal inserts :0


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 23 2006, 09:43 AM~6623239
> *thanks for the info, did it include a top boot?
> *


i dunno, it was for a 64 hardtop,i have some all white rear side panels for a vert if u want them, still in the package


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

what color you painting it?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 26 2006, 09:16 AM~6638125
> *what color you painting it?
> *


 :0


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

what color interior kit you gonna go with? i dont think you have many choices other than fawn or black do you? bowtieconnection is the way to go he will get you everything you need


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 29 2006, 04:02 PM~6661773
> *what color interior kit you gonna go with? i dont think you have many choices other than fawn or black do you? bowtieconnection is the way to go he will get you everything you need
> *


JUST HAVE TO PAY FOR IT...


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------

